# January Cutest Puppy Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech - Tom









Denali and Gretzkys Mom - Denali









erinw - Comet









FlyingQuizini - Quiz









FranH - Rosie









Gldiebr - Bailey


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 - Tucker









GoldenPaws2 - Madison









Hudson - Asha









Hudson - Hudson









ID_Hannah - Zulu









jessme7 - Marley


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe - Lila









Katiesmommy - Katie









Kindell - Maple









LaurJen - Augie









MaggiesMom - Abbie









MaggiesMom - Maggie


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Megan B - Eddie









Momo









Mrs BM2 - Shelby









njb









pjd001 - Sam









potatolover


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PrincessBella - Bella









RickGibbs - Samson









Rocky - Rocky









shenando - Parker









telsmith1 - daisy









ty823


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am staring at it for 15 minutes and I simply can't decide. I'll look at all of them once again when I come to work. This one is really hard Rick.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

They all make me want to pick up the pup for a huge hug! Well, all but njb's and ty823... maybe hose those 2 off first.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree....Since IM not voting for my own ..... it was harder to pick one


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Maybe we should just say they ALL are winners!! Because, let's face it, they are!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> They all make me want to pick up the pup for a huge hug! Well, all but njb's and ty823... maybe hose those 2 off first.


I am not sure that there is not more mud inside my house than in the yard...:doh: 


Man--it was really hard to pick just one--they are all so precious!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I keep going back up and down through the pictures and they're all so cute!!

I guess I'm gonna have to go with the cutest puppy doing the cutest thing...? lol this is sooo hard!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This was by far the hardest poll I had to vote in. All pups look so cute. I spent good 30 mins if not more to ponder which one should get my vote. Eventually I liked the *Kindell's Maple* the best, but all of them are awesome. 
Ah, and thanks Rick for setting up these polls. I know they are a lot of work, but we all appreciate it.


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

OK I don't think you can have one winner... sorry all are too cute!! why don't you take the top 12 and create the calendar now ?? I would buy one!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I knew this was going to be a hard contest. WOW lots of great pictures. Was very very hard to choose. But I picked:.....drumb roll please.....FranH - Rosie
Good-Luck to everyone


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thanks Katiesmommy. 

I chose Maple They are all soooooo adorable


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Seriously, these pictures are really awesome! Everyone did such a great job and the puppies are absolutely adorable! I still can't decide even though we have Lila entered in the contest...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Denali got my vote...though it was really hard won. I wanted to vote for ALL of them!!!


----------



## Momo (Jan 9, 2007)

This was a tough one!
Totally agree with PeggyK - they are all winners!
Good luck to all these little cuties!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Ah, and thanks Rick for setting up these polls. I know they are a lot of work, but we all appreciate it.


I can't believe how hard it is to set up.....I get them all typed out in Notepad, so I can post it quicker....but I spent a good three hours getting them up last night.

I haven't voted yet, in either thread....because it's hard to decide. And after I got everything done, I relized I didn't even include Samson and Cosmo's picture for the Calendar poll.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Thanks Rick for all that you do for the forum.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I know, it's crazy lot of work to setup these polls.
Rick there is a Microsoft tool called "Image Resizer", where you put all the pictures into one folder and it auto resizes them to 800x600 or other sizes.
Download it here:
http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe

BTW. Looks like while you were setting it up, I was also working for couple hours on our new menu...

Anyhow, thanks for all your hard work, I don't know how I would do all this without you.

Joe


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

That sure was a tough one, I voted for .........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

They are all so cute but I had to vote for potatolover ... what a great shot!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> I know, it's crazy lot of work to setup these polls.
> Rick there is a Microsoft tool called "Image Resizer", where you put all the pictures into one folder and it auto resizes them to 800x600 or other sizes.
> Download it here:
> http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe
> ...


I use MS PhotoDraw for resizing them... I resize them all to 600 px (either height or width), just so they are all roughly the same size for voting purposes...

I don't mind the work, though. I think it's fun for all of us... I do understand how people can be bummed when they log in and see their dog doesn't have any votes yet (I thought the same about Samson's puppy picture this morning). But when we've got this many cute puppies....and so many great photos, I don't blame anyone. Besides, my Samson picture isn't anywhere close to the cutest puppy picture....it's just cute to me, since he doesn't look anything like that anymore.

It's gonna be tough to vote in either poll though. I have no idea who I'll vote for.

I hope everyone else is having as much fun with it as I am....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes--Rick--thanks for all the hard work! It is folks like you who share their talents that help make this such a great place. 

As far as who gets what vote--I did not even vote for my own dog--lots of us don't--kinda says something about the quality of folks here eh? So many wonderful dogs and owners--hard to choose just one!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for all of the hard work, Rick. The photos are all great, and your presentation of them is fair. Asking us to chose just one, however, not so fair! 

Nope, I didn't vote for my own, but that would have been much easier!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> Thanks for all of the hard work, Rick. The photos are all great, and your presentation of them is fair. Asking us to chose just one, however, not so fair!
> 
> Nope, I didn't vote for my own, but that would have been much easier!


I agree.... this month seem tougher to me than last month...... It would have been easier to vote for our own, but I went with someone elses, instead of my own.....Besides it wouldnt be fair ,i got 3 photo's in there...:bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Rick, you rock! Thank you for doing all you do to make this the greatest forum in the world!  

This was incredibly hard, but I love it!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think this one will be a tight race 

As for no one voting for Tucker, it doesn't bother me. They're all so cute!! Let's not turn this into a dog show competition lol.

If Tucker doesn't win one this month, then maybe he'll win one later on down the road, and if not, I'm gonna buy a calendar anyway because they're all so cute!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I think this one will be a tight race
> 
> As for no one voting for Tucker, it doesn't bother me. They're all so cute!! Let's not turn this into a dog show competition lol.
> 
> If Tucker doesn't win one this month, then maybe he'll win one later on down the road, and if not, I'm gonna buy a calendar anyway because they're all so cute!


This is also how I feel...... I mean I put 3 pictures up and Maggie and Hoots didnt get any votes.... Oh well..... There is always next time.....


----------



## erinw (Jan 13, 2007)

Yikes! this really WAS hard! 

I narrowed it down to three, and ultimately chose Augie... that is just the cutest photo ever, and I can totally "see" it as a calendar page! 

I agree that they're all precious, though!!!!


----------



## Vicki (May 15, 2006)

Oh my, what beautiful babies! How can we possibly pick just one? OK, now I have puppy-envy and want a new baby of my own. LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love them all, but I had to vote for Little Abbie. I loves me some miss Abbie


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Cutest puppies ever! Way cuter than the calendar I was given for Christmas. I'll take one of each please. Don't know if I can choose just one!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Buuddy said:


> OK I don't think you can have one winner... sorry all are too cute!! why don't you take the top 12 and create the calendar now ?? I would buy one!!


This is ridiculous... how can anyone say only one picture is better than all the others... impossible. That's why I've never liked the Oscars... there may not be one outstanding movie one year and in another year there may be 10 fantastic movies made... yet every year MUST have one and only one 'Best' Picture. To me it makes the Oscars meaningless. I absolutely agree with Buuddy's assessment above... You need go no further, you already have more than a dozen of the best, cutest puppy pictures I've ever seen in any calendar... and I know what I'm talking about, we've been buying several dog calendars EVERY SINGLE year for many years.

If you want me to pick the top 12 puppies I will attempt it but to pick just a single one... forgetaboutit! I ain't even gonna try...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

monomer said:


> This is ridiculous... how can anyone say only one picture is better than all the others... impossible. That's why I've never liked the Oscars... there may not be one outstanding movie one year and in another year there may be 10 fantastic movies made... yet every year MUST have one and only one 'Best' Picture. To me it makes the Oscars meaningless. I absolutely agree with Buuddy's assessment above... You need go no further, you already have more than a dozen of the best, cutest puppy pictures I've ever seen in any calendar... and I know what I'm talking about, we've been buying several dog calendars EVERY SINGLE year for many years.
> 
> If you want me to pick the top 12 puppies I will attempt it but to pick just a single one... forgetaboutit! I ain't even gonna try...


Ahhhhhhh Come on Monomer.... we all had to sit and look and look , then finally pick one.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Ahhhhhhh Come on Monomer.... we all had to sit and look and look , then finally pick one.....


And if that fails just vote for your own... :bowl:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Ahhhhhhh Come on Monomer.... we all had to sit and look and look , then finally pick one.....


This is making me wonder if we should allow multiple votes.....especially on the "for fun" themes. I mean, what if we decided everyone could have five votes..... Would that be better or worse?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> This is making me wonder if we should allow multiple votes.....especially on the "for fun" themes. I mean, what if we decided everyone could have five votes..... Would that be better or worse?


I think it would be more work... what happens if you have several ties.....then you would have to poll a 1 time vote......what about a age bracket?????


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think its fine with just one vote.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I think it would be more work... what happens if you have several ties.....then you would have to poll a 1 time vote......what about a age bracket?????


Age brackets might not be a bad idea--under 3 months--3 to 6 etc--

I am very impressed at the quality photos submitted--particularly so because I know how hard it is to get some dogs to sit still for the pic. To pick one--I had to go look at them all--think about it--come back--look again--think some more--etc. It was HARD.

ohh--i JUST looked at the results--and I know Rick does volunteer work--but some one needs to shake him--he has just my name there--as if he does NOT know Julie's name? Please! Rick!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I was thinking this might help also , so noone feelings get hurt.......


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Why not allow say 12 votes per person and then take the top 12 pups and have a "vote off"... for the 12 finalists? Isn't that how they handle the Miss America?

Okay, so we will also need a semi-finalist category along with adding a talent competition...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

WE could do age related themes--I submit muddiest right now--Julie and Maggie's Mom are gonna be in a tight race for that one--surely there is enough talent on this forum to come up with ideas for all the reasons we love Goldens so much--best hunting themes--best best friend theme (because they are) --best I love everyone theme--etc--


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> ohh--i JUST looked at the results--and I know Rick does volunteer work--but some one needs to shake him--he has just my name there--as if he does NOT know Julie's name? Please! Rick!


I tried to include names where I knew them for sure. In your case, I wasn't sure it was Julie, since you've had fosters.....I can fix that though, now that I know.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

monomer said:


> Why not allow say 12 votes per person and then take the top 12 pups and have a "vote off"... for the 12 finalists? Isn't that how they handle the Miss America?
> 
> Okay, so we will also need a semi-finalist category along with adding a talent competition...


I had actually thought about that in the beginning.....but now that I know the work involved...I don't think I like that idea anymore..... :uhoh:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I tried to include names where I knew them for sure. In your case, I wasn't sure it was Julie, since you've had fosters.....I can fix that though, now that I know.


My fosters don't care for the mud nearly as much as she does--She does have this corrupting effect on them however--


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow Its been a few days since I had checked in on this poll.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread needed to be bumped up as well... surely there are folks who haven't voted. People who aren't online during the workweek?


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this one.. I missed it the first time around. This is impossible. How can you pick one. They are all wonderfule for different reasons. I'll keep my final choice a secret


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am amazed by how many people entered


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I forgot to enter Molly, but these are all so darn cute. Rocky got my vote because he sat still long enough to get his pic taken.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Well I hope that is ok for me to vote (I didn't have time to enter Amber's picture - just too much going on at the moment). It was really hard to decide. I loved so many of them but in the end I went for Jessme7!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

and another...BUMP!!!


----------

